# For Hertz (NSFW)



## Battou

Pencil drawing. 

Not the gratest drawing in the world, I suffer from massive contrast failures as always, I'll prolly never shake it either I just don't do pencil work like this often enough to work out the bugs.







See it bigger Here

Next time remind me, Start with the problem arias and do them first....that way when I break the surface of the paper I am not loosing seven hours to start over.....


----------



## Big Bully

How sweet to think of Hertz's needs.. That shows love man!


----------



## Battou

Big Bully said:


> How sweet to think of Hertz's needs.. That shows love man!



Actually what this is all about is more to the point of showing him that I am not just about drawing cartoons and anime. Honestly it's not a good work, I screwed up her face something fierce but anywho....He prolly won't see it untill he gets home from the big meet up but still, I wanted to show him that, perhaps maybe just showing it will put me into the mood to do more pencil drawings like this an maybe work out the bugs once and for all.


----------



## Big Bully

Hey practice makes perfect. My faces aren't that great yet, but they have improved by just practicing. It used to be that anyone I drew had a Jay Leno quality, but now I can almost make the person I drawsomewhat resemble the person.
You did a good job, especially since you are used to drawing anime.


----------



## Battou

It's the eyes and nose that killed me, I was working with shitty reference material. I know full well I should use better but this was just to see if I could. I had this image on my computer for ages but it's friggin tiny, so I figured I would use my pencil to enlarge it. This is all I had for reference.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Art is not so much about what you show as what you don't show.
All you need to do is suggest things with a few marks in the right place and the viewer supplies the detail.
Which means that the secret of great Art is knowing where to put the few lines.


PS Maybe BB will pose for you. That should provide some inspiration.
It would certainly give me ideas :mrgreen:

PPS Thanks for the thought. It was nice of you.


----------



## Battou

Hertz van Rental said:


> Art is not so much about what you show as what you don't show.
> All you need to do is suggest things with a few marks in the right place and the viewer supplies the detail.
> Which means that the secret of great Art is knowing where to put the few lines.
> 
> 
> PS Maybe BB will pose for you. That should provide some inspiration.
> It would certainly give me ideas :mrgreen:
> 
> PPS Thanks for the thought. It was nice of you.



That is what this picture was originally about, All of my previous realism/semi-realism attempts had not only the contrast failure I mentioned but serious line issues, I was way too relyant on my line art, and doing so much cartoon illustration was not helping things any at all. I can draw Dora and fairly odd parents like the one wouldn't believe (BB can varify that, She has seen one of my best Dora the Explorer pics ) but, realism is something I really want to work on.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Get yourself a copy of _Art & Illusion_ by E H Gombrich.
An essential, and very interesting, read.


----------



## Big Bully

I agree, that is a great book.
Also get a copy of Sports Illustrated Swimsuit Edition, and start practicing drawing those girls. It will take time but you will get it.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Just go to Meg's blog and you will find a hottie in a swimsuit who will serve as a superb model :mrgreen:


----------



## Battou

Hertz van Rental said:


> Get yourself a copy of _Art & Illusion_ by E H Gombrich.
> An essential, and very interesting, read.



I'll keep an eye out for it, Out of curiousity how would you compare that to _Figure Drawing_ by Andrew Loomis?



Big Bully said:


> I agree, that is a great book.
> Also get a copy of Sports Illustrated Swimsuit Edition, and start practicing drawing those girls. It will take time but you will get it.



I never much cared for SI SSE, But I have ther sources


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Battou said:


> I'll keep an eye out for it, Out of curiousity how would you compare that to _Figure Drawing_ by Andrew Loomis?



Not at all the same thing.
Gombrich analyses and discusses how artists use the 'etcetera' principle to get the viewer to 'join the dots'.
It's essentially an academic work but the illustrations and discussions are illuminating.


----------



## Big Bully

Hertz van Rental said:


> Just go to Meg's blog and you will find a hottie in a swimsuit who will serve as a superb model :mrgreen:


 

I don't know whether to blush or to deny everything...:blushing::stun:


----------



## Battou

Hertz van Rental said:


> Not at all the same thing.
> Gombrich analyses and discusses how artists use the 'etcetera' principle to get the viewer to 'join the dots'.
> It's essentially an academic work but the illustrations and discussions are illuminating.



Ah, I was just curious, I'm always up for increasing my book collection.


----------

